
“But I’m not a lawyer. I’m an agent.” - smacktoward
https://davidsimon.com/but-im-not-a-lawyer-im-an-agent/
======
tivert
That was a very interesting read! Honestly, it seems like Hollywood is due for
some very serious criminal and civil investigation. It seems to have a very
ingrained culture of corruption and fraud (see also: Hollywood accounting).

